# 16 hp Briggs will only idle



## houseman (May 19, 2010)

I have a 1995 Craftsman 42" ride-on mower with a 16 HP Briggs and Stratton. Has always ran good. Put a new battery in it last year (one of many over the years). Went to fire it up this spring and battery seemed low, so I jumped it and planned on charging the battery when I finished the yard. It throttled up and ran at cutting RPM for about 100 yards, then sputtered down to idle speed. Now the engine will not throttle up, but idles only (smoothly). Charged the battery, checked the oil level, fuel and air filters, carb linkages and all seems ok. It's as though there is an RPM restrictor in place for some reason. I have not taken the carb apart yet. 

Any ideas ? Thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the governor spring, it may have come off or broken and may not be pulling the throttle open.


----------



## houseman (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, I think the linkages are all ok.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

houseman said:


> Thanks, I think the linkages are all ok.


I am not talking about the linkages, I am talking about the governor spring. If it broke or came off, the engine will not throttle up only idle. This of course may not be the issue, but it should be checked to rule it out.


----------

